# 41 Excelsior Klunker



## mrg (Aug 20, 2021)

Building this 41 Excelsior Klunker with parts from other builds, wanted to go with all og Schwinn stuff like the first Klunkers we built back in the 70's ( no aftermarket stuff ) and put a chromed Ashtabula fork, razor stem and wide torrington crossbar bars and realized the HD axle was to fat for the fork. wanted to ride it so thru the tube fork on and of course the og stem was too fat so had to run newer bars/stem also, either I grind out the fork tips ( no much meat there ) or notch the og axle, we'll see but got to ride it 😁, just wondering if the Wasp or whatever these HD rims had forks with bigger axle notches?, went thru my bucket o forks and most ends look the same and no og red ones.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks great! How does it ride?


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice klunker i like it !


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 22, 2021)

Love the look and stance of your build, along with keeping it retro!


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks, just going for what was available/cheap & HD when we build the first ones in the 70’s, ( for the Mt Wilson downhill) we just dug stuff out of the old timers bike scraps, aftermarket stuff was just starting and to expensive. I’m still thinking of going with OG fork/struts & Torrington crossbars


----------



## nick tures (Aug 22, 2021)

nice job !!


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 22, 2021)

Nicely done !
Aren’t those Cook Bros forks, those stickers say so  ?


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2021)

They are Tange forks with OG Cook Bros decals, I've been told back in the day if you couldn't afford Cook Bros you put their decals on your cheaper Tange forks ( unless cook sold Tange before they made their own ), that's just how I got them 30 yrs ago. the bars are Cook repos but are so wide ( 32 in ) the don't fit in the car and didn't want to cut them down so I swapped them out with some Sidewinder bars so I don't have to take them off every time I load it in the car. They don’t look as good but are a little bit higher and ride good.


----------

